# Suche Schutzhülle für Surface Book 2



## pelle9 (4. Oktober 2019)

*Suche Schutzhülle für Surface Book 2*

Hi
Ich suche eine gute Schutzhülle für meine Surface Book 2. Ich dachte ich komme ohne aus.
zack fetter Kratzer
Jetzt muss eine Hülle her!
Danke im Voraus


----------



## Fahal (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Suche Schutzhülle für Surface Book 2*

Hey pelle9,

wenn es nichts bestimmtes sein soll und der Preis egal ist, dann siehe dir den 1. Link in deiner PM an.
wenn es nichts bestimmtes sein soll und der Preis wichtig ist, dann siehe dir den 2. Link in deiner PM an.

Ggf. die Größe überprüfen.

Schutz ist natürlich eine relative Sache. Irgendwann geht alles zu Bruch ^^


----------



## pelle9 (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Suche Schutzhülle für Surface Book 2*

Moin 
Danke für denn Tip, diese Hülle habe ich auch schon entdeckt aber in denn Bewertungen schrieb jemand: Wenn man den Bildschirm abnimmt und dann umdreht kann man es nicht mehr zusammen klappen. Stimmt das?


----------

